# OLD Towner offset disc harrow



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

So I was given this old Towner disc. I figured out how it goes together (I think) but it looks odd to me. Does seem to work ok. To be honest I don’t really know what to expect from it. It does appear that there is a place on the rear section to set some weights for maybe better ground penetration. If any of you have any experience with one of these please give me the skinny on it . I have a video but not sure how to post it .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What about it "looks odd" to you? I can't make out any details from your photo that seem to show any likely problems, but again, we can't see it all.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Fedup said:


> What about it "looks odd" to you? I can't make out any details from your photo that seem to show any likely problems, but again, we can't see it all.


Its just different from anything I've seen but then again I am really new to this stuff . That photo was a screen shot of a video I had. I cant seem to post a video because apparently I'm a computer idiot.lol.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I take it then the basic design seems strange, as in the offset concept itself? For what it's worth, where I grew up the offset disc was about all there was. Nearly every farmer used them. From 6 ft on up to 21 ft. I saw a few tandem discs, but very few. They just weren't popular. 

The offset does a good job, and is easy to adjust. The farther you open it, the deeper it cuts. There are some drawbacks. For one if you plan to make sharp turns you need to make them to the left.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I take it then the basic design seems strange, as in the offset concept itself? For what it's worth, where I grew up the offset disc was about all there was. Nearly every farmer used them. From 6 ft on up to 21 ft. I saw a few tandem discs, but very few. They just weren't popular.
> 
> The offset does a good job, and is easy to adjust. The farther you open it, the deeper it cuts. There are some drawbacks. For one if you plan to make sharp turns you need to make them to the left.


I figured out the left turn only thing pretty quick. At first I had it almost perfectly straight and it didn't do much obviously so I offset it and it started working then like an idiot I went to turn right and it just about stalled my tractor . I keep seeing pictures of them with weight on them to help dig down I think I will try that.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The weight thing will depend on you soil conditions, as well as blade diameter. Once you see how deep it will cut as is, you can add weight if you think you need to.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> I figured out the left turn only thing pretty quick. At first I had it almost perfectly straight and it didn't do much obviously so I offset it and it started working then like an idiot I went to turn right and it just about stalled my tractor . I keep seeing pictures of them with weight on them to help dig down I think I will try that.


Looks as if you can adjust the attack angle between the front and rear gangs. I'll post a few things later tonight on my weights.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not 100% sure about the model that you have and can't tell by the pictures but a lot of those old Towner brand offset discs you could adjust the offset to either the left or the right or just make them a straight, no offset, disc......Also I can't 100% tell from your picture but this is a 3 point mount disc, correct?


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Not 100% sure about the model that you have and can't tell by the pictures but a lot of those old Towner brand offset discs you could adjust the offset to either the left or the right or just make them a straight, no offset, disc......Also I can't 100% tell from your picture but this is a 3 point mount disc, correct?


This one seems to only adjust straight or to one side which forces left hand turns unless its straight which requires sweeping turns . It is a draw bar mounted unit not 3 point.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> This one seems to only adjust straight or to one side which forces left hand turns unless its straight which requires sweeping turns . It is a draw bar mounted unit not 3 point.


There are additional positional holes on the rear gang. Are you tweaking with those too?


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> There are additional positional holes on the rear gang. Are you tweaking with those too?
> 
> View attachment 79392



I have not played with those yet I was under the assumption that since the main pivot between the two is off to one side that it was only set up to work one way. I also did a little digging around and found a few folks that say its designed to only turn left. Counter clock wise is what they actually said.


----------



## jtpasto (Nov 12, 2020)

TractorRookie said:


> I have not played with those yet I was under the assumption that since the main pivot between the two is off to one side that it was only set up to work one way. I also did a little digging around and found a few folks that say its designed to only turn left. Counter clock wise is what they actually said.


Attached are a couple of pictures of a Towner disc. There are a lot of adjustments that can be made. The bar that runs down the middle of the disc has a disconnect latch that when released allows you to turn to the left. Once you straighten your pull on the disc it will latch back in place.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

jtpasto said:


> Attached are a couple of pictures of a Towner disc. There are a lot of adjustments that can be made. The bar that runs down the middle of the disc has a disconnect latch that when released allows you to turn to the left. Once you straighten your pull on the disc it will latch back in place.



Holy mackerel someone has the same set up as mine !!! The adjusting bar with the latch needs work on mine I use a pin for the time being until I get the mechanism straightened out. 
I have been working too dang much lately to give all my equipment the attention they deserve.


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

upload your video to YouTube then just copy paste the address (URL) here.


----------



## Cast iron acres (4 mo ago)

TractorRookie said:


> Holy mackerel someone has the same set up as mine !!! The adjusting bar with the latch needs work on mine I use a pin for the time being until I get the mechanism straightened out.
> I have been working too dang much lately to give all my equipment the attention they deserve.


We used to call this a drag disc since there are no hydraulics to pick it up. Towner has been around for ever. You will be passing this on to your grandkids!


----------

